# What city has produced more great composers?



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Vienna, Paris, other cities? I'm curious.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Vienna: Franz Schubert, Joseph Lanner, Johann Strauss I, Johann Strauss II, Arnold Schönberg, Fritz Kreisler, Alban Berg, Anton Webern

I think that would be hard to beat.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Assuming you met cities these composers had their successfulness, rather cities from where they studied or where they were born and raised, then I would say:


*Moscow:* Tchaikovsky, Myaskovsky, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Boris Tchaikovsky, Peiko, Shebalin.
*St. Petersburg:* Glazunov, Rimsky-Korsakov, Scriabin (give and take).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I assumed "born in", so a little clarification by the OP would be helpful. :tiphat:


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Salzburg: Mozart

(per capita the world's top musical city for producing great composers weighted by degree of greatness)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Prokofiev and Shostakovich should be in the Petersburg list, not the Moscow.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Art Rock said:


> I assumed "born in", so a little clarification by the OP would be helpful. :tiphat:


well, we could consider both perspectives: composers born in a certain city, and cities important for composers


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Isn't the answer obvious?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

pcnog11 said:


> Isn't the answer obvious?


not to me. Which is the obvious answer to you?


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Leipzig is the birthplace of Richard Wagner, and is also where Bach and Mendelssohn had some of their greatest successes. Schumann lived there for a while too. Not bad for a mid-sized city.


----------

